# Valerian Root... and it works!



## Plasticities (Apr 14, 2012)

Just tried Valerian root the other day and was VERY surprised at how effective it was. How does valerian root work? Valerian root has high levels of gaba. High levels of gaba in the brain cause sedative affects. Valerian root also contains valernic acid. Valernic acid inhibits an enzyme in the brain that destroys gaba. So, valerian root works two fold, by increasing gaba levels in the brain and inhibiting an enzyme that destroys gaba.
Read about it here:
http://www.helium.com/items/635201-the-wonders-of-valerian-root

*Also try Tryptophan, GABA, and Kava Kava


----------



## takenimpulse (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll have to check this out the next time I need to go to the holistic shop. It says it helps calm and heal the nervous system and can help people with anxiety-induced sleep disturbances. Cool. I also wanted to give St. John's Wort a try the next time I'm there.


----------



## Anthias (Apr 27, 2012)

Plasticities said:


> Just tried Valerian root the other day and was VERY surprised at how effective it was. How does valerian root work? Valerian root has high levels of gaba. High levels of gaba in the brain cause sedative affects. Valerian root also contains valernic acid. Valernic acid inhibits an enzyme in the brain that destroys gaba. So, valerian root works two fold, by increasing gaba levels in the brain and inhibiting an enzyme that destroys gaba.
> Read about it here:
> http://www.helium.com/items/635201-the-wonders-of-valerian-root
> 
> *Also try Tryptophan, GABA, and Kava Kava


Hi,

I tried valerian a couple of years ago and it made me very drowsy but didnt seem to lower anxiety. can you tell me what effect it has for you?

thanks


----------

